# Wife leaving out info



## richards (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm at work tonight and call my wife to find out what she's been doing before her and my daughter go to bed and she leaves out the fact that her girlfriend was over watching a movie and having a couple glasses of wine. I confronted her about it and she acts like it was no big deal. I could honestly care less if her girlfriend comes over. Just think its strange she left that little tid bit out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

Maybe she didn't want you to overreact. Do you find yourself overreacting?

Maybe she thought it WAS no big deal, to her anyways. Or maybe she just thought that the highlights were about the daughter, so that was all that was on her mind. Or maybe she's a lady of little words.

Just tell her your interested in her evening, no matter how unimportant she thinks it is.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't see how this is a huge deal. Unless the "girlfriend" was really a "boyfriend."


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

Are you prone to overreacting? Is she normally forthcoming and chatty? Or is she more private?


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

magnoliagal said:


> Are you prone to overreacting? Is she normally forthcoming and chatty? Or is she more private?


The only thing that really causes problems is if "she" isn't satisfied until you tell her everything, but regularly leaves those sorts of details out of her disclosures.


----------



## WhiteRabbit (May 11, 2011)

if she requires a play by play of you...then you're allowed to require the same of her.

the part that makes me feel like you're prone to overreaction is "i confronted her" about having a girlfriend over? you CONFRONTED her? just sounds weird to me.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> I don't see how this is a huge deal. Unless the "girlfriend" was really a "boyfriend."


Or the girlfriend's a girlfriend


----------



## richards (Jun 22, 2011)

There's more to this story. Read my other post "wife hanging out with younger friends". That's the whole story in a nut shell. And to reply to runs like dog, if the girlfriend is a girlfriend, then I would be cool with that as long as I got to enjoy the bennifits also!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WhiteRabbit (May 11, 2011)

richards said:


> if the girlfriend is a girlfriend, then I would be cool with that as long as I got to enjoy the bennifits also!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


lol wish i would have made bets on that response popping up...


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

I think it might be time for some hidden camera work. At the very least a VAR.


----------



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

richards said:


> I'm at work tonight and call my wife to find out what she's been doing before her and my daughter go to bed and she leaves out the fact that her girlfriend was over watching a movie and having a couple glasses of wine. I confronted her about it and she acts like it was no big deal. I could honestly care less if her girlfriend comes over. Just think its strange she left that little tid bit out.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


A lie which is half a truth is ever the blackest of lies. 
Alfred Lord Tennyson


There is a reason why she lied. But you’re never going to discover it by asking her.


----------



## WhiteRabbit (May 11, 2011)

<<-----poster girl for the use of VARs. I'd still be in the dark if I hadn't gotten that first one.


----------



## Undertheradar (May 11, 2011)

It's sad when we lose trust in our spouses. I know how you feel.

Is there a way you could back off a bit?.... Quite a bit?

From reading your posts, I get the impression that you're smothering her in your quest for information. This is bothering you, and you're on a mission.

Can you give it a timeout? Regroup, see what she does, and make like nothing. She sounds like she's regressing. She might be recapturing a feeling she hasn't felt in many years.

As a joke, ask her if it's OK for you to bring home another 21 year old girl to play with.
tell her you want one too.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Was the fact that girlfriend was over a piece of significant information that you needed or expected to know about? Why? I'm trying to figure out why you would imagine that she would reveal this info unless it was significant. My wife does a hundred things every day without reporting to me. Maybe she wasn't deliberately withholding the information but just didn't feel it was relevant. If she felt she had to conceal an innocent visit with a female friend, it'd make me wonder if you weren't in the habit of micromanaging her affairs or overreacting. A woman's natural posture is to validate significant information by talking about it with someone she trusts. If she's withholding innocent but significant information from you, then you have taught her that truthfulness with you is not in her best interest.


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

Call Joey Grecco!


----------



## Sanity (Mar 7, 2011)

richards said:


> There's more to this story. Read my other post "wife hanging out with younger friends". That's the whole story in a nut shell. And to reply to runs like dog, if the girlfriend is a girlfriend, then I would be cool with that as long as I got to enjoy the bennifits also!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


What benefits? You getting the boot when they bored with you getting in the way?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

The short answer is who the hell knows. Maybe she's mad at you and won't tell you just to piss you off. Maybe she's covering for a friend who's stepping out on their man. Maybe someone's going to get deported by ICE. Maybe someone who's getting knocked around by their husband needed a place to run to. 

Who knows? And if my short time here has taught me something it's that people who cheat rarely put much effort into covering their tracks. People will hide money better than they hide a lover.


----------



## richards (Jun 22, 2011)

After reading some of the posts on here I think I'm just gonna take the I don't give a crap attitude and go on with my life. I'm getting to old for this b.s. and if it doesn't work out then so be it! No more wasting my time wondering what she's doing.


----------

